# SS 22-04-17 - Vaughan Williams #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872 - 1958)*

Symphony No. 3 "A Pastoral Symphony"

1. Molto moderato
2. Lento moderato - Moderato maestoso
3. Moderato pesante
4. Lento

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend we're headed back to Britain for Vaughan Williams "Pastoral Symphony". It's been a little while since I've listened to this one so I'm looking forward to it.

I'll be listening to:









Sir Adrian Boult/New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going with this one:

​
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral Symphony'

Sarah Fox (soprano)

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a favourite symphony for me. I'll listen to my preferred recording: Haitink/LPO.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with this hauntingly beautiful rendition under Chandos' atmospheric sound.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm looking to home for this one.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Bix said:


> I'm looking to home for this one.
> 
> View attachment 93749


Nice to see you back on the Saturday Symphony Bix


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Orfeo said:


> I'll go with this hauntingly beautiful rendition under Chandos' atmospheric sound.


Chandos release here also


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Bernard Haitink and the London Philharmonic Orchestra for me. I usually go with Sir Adrian Boult but Haitink's recordings are also remarkable so I'll take a break from the norm.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Bix said:


> I'm looking to home for this one.
> 
> View attachment 93749


Yes I shall go with the ever reliable Handley and try to add in Boult if there is time


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> Nice to see you back on the Saturday Symphony Bix


Thanks. I've been away for a while but nice to be back.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Richard Hickox's glorious recording for me.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to this one









Leonard Slatkin and the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lots of different version this time, good to see.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I had high hopes for the Elder/Halle recording but i feel that they seriously misjudged the offstage voice in that it is far too loud & prominent and that rather destroys the effect of it. While I have the Handley/RLPO, I think that i will go with the very recent Andrew Manze/RLPO...

View attachment 93765


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

One of my favorite symphonies. Of those I'm familiar with, Haitink and Previn are my choices. A few have already chosen Haitink, so I'll go with Previn's London Symphony versionfrom his lp set.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*RVW*: Symphony 3, w. Heather Harper, soprano; William Bennett, flute; Gervase de Peyer, clarinet; Osian Ellis, harp; John Georgiadis, leader; LSO/Previn. Recorded 1972 at Kingsway Hall, London.

According to a Fanfare review, this series' engineering was done with RCA and Decca staff. I saw mention of Decca's James Lock (1939 - 2009) and K.E. Wikinson (1912 - 2004) for other works. No info for Symphony 3.










Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingsway_Hall


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

chesapeake bay said:


> I'll listen to this one
> 
> View attachment 93764
> 
> ...


It's not a favourite symphony of mine but I still have a few versions. Might go with the Slatkin one as I think I've only played it once.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I love this piece. I think it helps to know that it was written while the Composer was immersed in the killing fields of Flanders. One hears the yearning for the lost world of his upbringing and the ominous storm clouds on the horizon threatening to interrupt his reverie.
This piece used to be dismissed by critics as English cow-pat music. How wrong they were.
I have several of the recordings mentioned here. They are all worthy. I tend to listen to Hickok for the most up to date sound but could live with any of them


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

After sampling a few different recordings including Elder, Manze, Boult and Previn, I settled on the Previn as my second choice after Handley.


----------

